# Early English Lady w/ rod brakes and SA Stick Shift



## ohdeebee (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## sam (Nov 17, 2010)

What does the head badge say?
Did you check the date on the S/A hub?
I see it's a drum on the rear.
Looks to be a Phillips brand.
Looks prewar , but on english roadsters it's hard to tell as they didn't change much from 1920 tru the 1970s.
The S/A quad. shifter was used into the 50s/then re-designed and used as the sports shifter into the 70s


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 18, 2010)

Bike is badged as an Elswick. I couldn't find a date on the hub but its a model AB-c. Tires are nylon so I'm not thinking prewar, of course that doesn't mean it can't be. Rear dropouts are rear facing horizontal with tensioners.


----------



## sam (Nov 18, 2010)

Do a search on Elswick-Hopper and you will find a lot of info on this make


----------

